# Free Perlmans Pocket Cyclopedia of Havana Cigars



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I was reading my European Cigar Cult Journal that I got from Mark at Cigarmony today.

There is an add to get the Encyclopedia free. Just log onto

www.cigarcyclopedia.com/havana

I ordered mine. Hurry ! Offer ends August 31 2006 !!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

That is a cool little pocket cyclopedia on cigar. great for some light portable reading. Nice little write-ups on each company or family. 

well worth it!

ATL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks man!! First the Monte contest and now this!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for link, just ordered mine.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info ,just signed up for mine.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

great link, thanks, looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## niceash (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks! I just signed up. Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks RP, just registered. Got my NC Perlmans free through Mikes Cigars. I think they are offering it again.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> Thanks RP, just registered. Got my NC Perlmans free through Mikes Cigars. I think they are offering it again.


Got mine from Mikes as well !! Good deals.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

GREAT FIND! just signed up


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

how much spam will i receive via email, snailmail and phone from them if I sign up?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

ElementX said:


> how much spam will i receive via email, snailmail and phone from them if I sign up?


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link.
You will get a few messages but you can opt out of the newsletter.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I picked up one of these at the RTDA show and I HIGHLY recommend them to everyone. An excellent little source of knowledge and something that's quite handy to have with you at all times.

XXX


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Just signed up...thanks, RJT


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info.. I signed up.
Scott


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yea thanks for that Im looking forward to it

Elliott


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks RPB67! I just signed up too. But, did I just agree to a newsletter that I have to pay for, or is it also free?


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope, totally free. From the site:

(3) send you our free “Week in Review” newsletter


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Wowza, thanks, I was just about to order it and now it's free, great tip!


----------



## wrikerjr (Aug 10, 2006)

just signed up thanks.


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

Is the offer open to non-US residents?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for the post

luckybandit


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link! It ought to make this slide down the slope a little more informative.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Richard, great find.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey thanks for the great link man. As a noob anything to help me learn is much appreciated.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*You're all set! You'll receive your new Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Havana Cigars at the address you entered in 6-8 weeks.*

Thanks Rich!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks, Just signed up and rated thread...
Just have to be patient for 6-8 weeks now..:dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

ElementX said:


> how much spam will i receive via email, snailmail and phone from them if I sign up?


Probably between a half a sh*t-load and a sh*t-load. Given that they don't state otherwise, they're certain to sell or lease their mailing list. I have a special email address I use for these offers.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

why would i sign up for something like that?

aren't those things illegal or something?!?!?


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, got one coming.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks. Free is good!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I ordered one as well!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

What page was that info on in the ECCJ?

Do you find the dual language a little bit distracting? It has taken me a while to get used to reading it. Seems like you have to search for where to read next.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I have a special email address I use for these offers.


Same here. I even use the word "spam" in the email addy. Love the looks I get when I give it out in person.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Done deal - thanks for the link Richard.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Sweet. Thank you for the information RPB.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Richard!  


:ms NCRM


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you Richard! Just ordered mine..WOOT!:w


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank You for letting everyone know about the offer!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am in as well. Email is the yahoo junk one. 


Thank ya sir for the link.

Stacey


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Crud! Forgot to use my "spam" address, didn't think about it. Oh well, mine is on the way too!

_~

-M


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

It's just my luck. I placed a PAID order for one of those a week ago. I'm betting there are people who want me to place an order for the MRN book so that a week later they will be free too. Darn my luck!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

I almsost bought one these YESTERDAY!!! thank God i waited and thank you RPB! you wont make many friends at Perelmans after sharing this news  

i hope they dont get called out like CAO did. I never did get my hat, just a crappy Crillio (possible the only CAO i dont like) (no wait nevermind)


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I got mine today.
Looks interesting; seems like a nice pocket ref.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

awsome, hopefully I get mine soon, I need some reading material during classes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I hope I get mine soon !

Free is always a good deal.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

got mine today, its cool as hell, thanks again for the link


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone received one yet? It's been about three weeks now since I ordered mine.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Read above your post


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Read above your post


Dang! Don't you hate it when that happens!

Glad to know you got yours.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Dang! Don't you hate it when that happens!
> 
> Glad to know you got yours.


Let me know when you get yours. I'm still looking for mine to arrive as well. I'll let you know when I get mine.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just got mine today !!!

The best part about it was it was free !!!!!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Still waiting for mine.


me too, where's my book!!!!..........


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> me too, where's my book!!!!..........


Patience grasshopper.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Mine was waiting for me today when I got home - taking it up to the throne to start reading through it - :r 


Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RGD said:


> Mine was waiting for me today when I got home - taking it up to the throne to start reading through it - :r
> 
> Ron


Guess you gotta read it some place.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Anyone received one yet? It's been about three weeks now since I ordered mine.


Got mine today so you should get yours soon!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

yep. Mine came in today. Can't wait to read it. Just have to tear myself away from this place first...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Story of my life, driving out to the shack herf II and I miss this, Ijust can't believe it. Well I guess I'll just roll with the punches and ask one of you gorillas to scan all the pages and e-mail it to me  . JK


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Still waiting on mine. RJT


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

RJT said:


> Still waiting on mine. RJT


:tpd: yep, me too.....


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I haven't received mine either but maybe the sender is sending them West to East? I'm on the East Coast and it seems like the Cali dude and TX dude got theirs. Just a guess I might be wrong.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Got mine in today's mail: a great little pocket-sized resource for free. A nice complement to mrn.

P.S. Thanks again, Richard, for the heads up.

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RPB67 again._


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

My came today, nice little book. Thanks for the heads up Richard.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad they are all rolling in. 

Enjoy


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Got mine as well!

Thanks Richard

JohnnyFlake


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

got mine today, thanks Richard!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mine showed up today too ... good find ... cant wait for the MRN.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

got mine today also


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

jovenhut said:


> got mine today also


:tpd: Thanks Richard.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

Received my copy in the mail today, nice pocket sized book.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Tampa1257 said:


> Received my copy in the mail today, nice pocket sized book.


As posted earlier I got it a couple of days ago...
It is a really handy pocket reference, nice to have it to refer to when shopping or otherwise needing quick information. Surprised at how often I've been usiing it actually.

I am eagerly awaiting my copy of MRN as well.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Got mine today and I agree with what everyone has said, should be a nice little read. Has a lot of history in it as well. 

I think I need the cabinet on page 161.

Thanks again for pointing this out, I totally missed it in my copy of ECCJ.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Mine showed up on Friday. Thing is sweet. I like the part that talked about how the tobacco is grown in partially nutrient deficient soil so that the leaves grow larger and thinner. Interesting. Thanks again for the head's up on this one.

SB


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

received mine today, many thanks i am going to enjoy having this around the house


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad everyone is getthing theirs.

Atleast they lived up to their word and shipped them all out for free. God deal.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Just got my copy on Friday. It's no EoPRHC (?-think that's right). I'm sure that it has its purpose though. No rec's or tasting notes.


----------



## MrBill (Apr 28, 2006)

got mine today too!!!!  thanks for the tip!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine came today, too. Very cool.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine came on Saturday. Nice little book!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Got mine today! Been thumbing through it...pretty nice for free!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine today too.. Looks sweet.. Im gonna have to look through it.
Scott


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Got mine today too.. Looks sweet.. Im gonna have to look through it.
> Scott


I would hope you would at least look through it. :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Got mine today ... thanks for the hookup


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Got mine today ... thanks for the hookup


After the lighter group buy. You deserve it ! That was one heck of a job well done.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I still havent gotten mine I am looking forward to it though

E


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

This little book is extremely handy, instead of having to pull up top25cigar (or go to a website) everytime I want to know the size of a cigar, I can just grab this little book. Great little pocket reference and even better since it was free. They only send an email every couple of days, so that's not that bad - I was expecting a little more spam.


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine arrived Monday (didn't get mail till yesterday). Nice, compact little reference.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Just got mine Monday!!! Very informative for us noobs out here trying to learn. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Whoops put mine response in wrong thread. I got mine today!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Got mine today. Thanks RPB67. rjt


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Got mine two days ago... I think this will make a nice little reference...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Mine arrived Monday. Kudos for the heads up.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think we ran them outta stock ! :r


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Looking at mine right now...thanks Richard!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Mine just came, Thanks for the heads up. Beats the heck out of having to spend $25 to get one.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yea thanks alot for this, I got mine in today, Its packed with info


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

anybody get 2? i missed this somehow..


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

got mine as well


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

cfheater said:


> got mine as well


I guess I should check my mail


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> anybody get 2? i missed this somehow..


Gave my extra away this afternoon. Sorry Fred.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I missed this whole gig :c


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Got mine yesterday - Thanks for the tip!

Read it all last night. Nice little book. Good complement to MRN reference.

I will use this as a pocket guide when I go over the Chicago LCDH :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like they are still shipping them out. Mine came in today. So those that do not have them yet, there is still hope one will show for ya.

Stacey


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got mine!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mine came in yesterday!

ATL


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Gave my extra away this afternoon. Sorry Fred.


ya snooze ya looze...


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Mine came in yesterday!
> 
> ATL


After you read it.....send it to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Richard. Received my the other day.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone order a subscription and not get the free Pocket Cyclopedia?

I ordered a subscription about a week after Mark started selling them on Cigarmony. I havent recieved my Cyclopedia yet, was wondering if im the only one?


----------

